# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  در مورد محیط شیرپوینت چندتا سوال دارم

## behtash1362

سلام من یه سوال ابتدایی در مورد وب پارتها دارم که الان یه  هفته هست هر جا میرم به جواب نمیرسم ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید:
من به تازگی برانمه شیرپوینت سرور 2007 رو بر روی ویندوز سرور 2003 نصب  کردم و با سی دی آموزش تصویری شیرپوینت دارم شیرپوینت رو یاد میگیرم
ولی مشکل من اینه که وقتی روی add a web part left یا add a web part سمت  راست کلیک میکنم و گزینه هایی مثل categories , calendar, tasks ,... را  انتخاب میکنم و ok  میکنم توی صفحه web part ظاهر نمیشه.
یا زمانی که یک سنت ورد رو توی shared document آپلود کردم وقتی روی تب  actions کلیک میکنم گزینه open with windows xplorer رو نداره.
واقعا ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنید بتونم این موارد رو حل کنم.
یه مشکل دیگه هم داشتم و این بود که برای ساختن وب سایت توی شیرپوینت از  طریق اینترنت اکسپلورر با مشکل مواجه بودم که مجبور شدم با برنامه firefox  یا google chrome وارد شیرپوینت بشم. آیا باید تنظیمات خاصی روی اینترنت  اکسپلورر انجام داد؟ اگه اینطور هست ممنون میشم توضیح بدین چه کارهایی باید  انجام بدم. البته سوالهای اولم مهمتر هست اگه خیلی وقت ندارین اول اونا رو  جواب بدین
با سپاس فراوان

----------

